# Mild discomfort to left of esophagus when swallowing



## Katherine2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone else has this GERD symptom. It started out of the blue with a feeling like I had something stuck in my esophagus and ever since, everytime I swallow - whether its saliva, liquid or food, I get a mild discomfort (not bad enough to call it pain) just to the left of my sternum. I also have the pressure in chest at times, as though you have a big weight sitting on your chest and have had lots of left shoulder and left chest aches which gave gone since taking omeprazole. Would love it if someone else has this symptom so that I don't feel alone! I'm having an upper endoscopy done in 2 weeks which will reveal all. I'm just a bit worried that its something ominous. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

Any update on the endoscopy? Probably done by now but I'm curious if it was an important symptom, having a bit of difficulty swallowing too but my endoscopy was supposedly clear.


----------

